# Having a baby in Egypt



## DScott44

Hi,

I am considering having my baby in Egypt. 
As some background...My husband is Egyptian but is having trouble getting a visa for the UK. In order to help with his application I am still living and working in the UK. However now I am pregnant I am facing the reality that he may not be able to get to the UK for the birth so I am considering giving birth in Egypt. I am 25 this is our first child.

I want to ask advice from any women who have given birth in egypt - it would be great to know what you think of health care for pregnant women/ your experience of egyptian hospitals and your birth. Also if you know of any particularly good hospitals also?

One other thing is the matter of the childs nationality. I think i'm correct in assuming that the child can still get British nationality as I am a british citizen, even though it would be born in egypt.

Thank you in advance for your responses!


----------



## GM1

I would advise you to wait moving to Egypt till after the birth of your child. In Egypt you have to pay for everything and I presume that in the UK you will have all the health care for free. Also I think the health care during pregnancy and child birth is much better in Europe/the UK. There are already other topics about giving birth in Egypt, check it out: Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Results


----------



## meb01999

I have given birth twice in Egypt. It is doable - but I would never recommend it. If you can give birth at home, I would highly suggest it. The maternal mortality rate during labor is ridiculously high here, and the newborn care is very third world.

I gave birth both times at Al-Nada Hospital in Al-Manial. It is the "top" maternity hospital here - and it is SOOO inadequate. BUT - I have survived (although just barely the first time) and actually had a decent experience this last time.

Also, you will find that many hospitals won't allow your husband in anyway.

Many don't offer epidurals (I have a friend who just had a baby last week in Imbaba and they didn't offer epidurals AND injected her with narcotics during pushing without her consent. She was unconscious for the first few hours of her baby's life). 

The c-sections rate if pretty outrageous here. I had a surprise c-section with my first delivery here - the OB decided that my pelvis was too narrow and scheduled a c-section for the next day. My most recent delivery was a vba2c - and MUCH more pleasant.

The costs were 23,000LE and 8,000LE. (so - at the time around $6,000 and most recently around $1350.)

If you have any specific questions about the hospital/delivery - I am happy to help. I can also recommend OBs if you'd like...

al-nada website:

http://www.elnadahospital.com/elnada/


----------



## meb01999

oh - and yes - you can still acquire citizenship for your child. you may be required to show documentation of residency though. i'd check with the embassy.


----------



## bat

meb01999 said:


> oh - and yes - you can still acquire citizenship for your child. you may be required to show documentation of residency though. i'd check with the embassy.


Mabrook on the baby,
I
Having a baby is big business, the emphases on business 
Many expensive hospitals that look the part, but if you have a bad doctor, no matter how wonderful the hospital he's still bad.
You will not be in charge of anything, it will be between your husband and his family.
Have your baby in uk then come over,
Trying to get your head round many things that will hit you here, and trying to have a baby wether it turns out easy or hard which could be like the toss of a coin. This all could be to stressful.
Egyptian nationality, easy to do when you get here.
I've had 2 children here and 2 in uk , had epidural here and there, all went well in both countries, but here more stressful , more expensive,and the amount of paperwork running around etc just soooo stressful.
Good luck bat


----------



## DScott44

*thanks*



meb01999 said:


> I have given birth twice in Egypt. It is doable - but I would never recommend it. If you can give birth at home, I would highly suggest it. The maternal mortality rate during labor is ridiculously high here, and the newborn care is very third world.
> 
> I gave birth both times at Al-Nada Hospital in Al-Manial. It is the "top" maternity hospital here - and it is SOOO inadequate. BUT - I have survived (although just barely the first time) and actually had a decent experience this last time.
> 
> Also, you will find that many hospitals won't allow your husband in anyway.
> 
> Many don't offer epidurals (I have a friend who just had a baby last week in Imbaba and they didn't offer epidurals AND injected her with narcotics during pushing without her consent. She was unconscious for the first few hours of her baby's life).
> 
> The c-sections rate if pretty outrageous here. I had a surprise c-section with my first delivery here - the OB decided that my pelvis was too narrow and scheduled a c-section for the next day. My most recent delivery was a vba2c - and MUCH more pleasant.
> 
> The costs were 23,000LE and 8,000LE. (so - at the time around $6,000 and most recently around $1350.)
> 
> If you have any specific questions about the hospital/delivery - I am happy to help. I can also recommend OBs if you'd like...
> 
> al-nada website:
> 
> [


Hi - thank you so much for your reply, and I realise what you are saying makes sense. If at all possible I should have the baby here in the UK and not take the risk. Thank you for your detailed response - definitely a lot to think about. I will let you know if I hve any other questions

Thanks


----------



## DScott44

bat said:


> Mabrook on the baby,
> I
> Having a baby is big business, the emphases on business
> Many expensive hospitals that look the part, but if you have a bad doctor, no matter how wonderful the hospital he's still bad.
> You will not be in charge of anything, it will be between your husband and his family.
> Have your baby in uk then come over,
> Trying to get your head round many things that will hit you here, and trying to have a baby wether it turns out easy or hard which could be like the toss of a coin. This all could be to stressful.
> Egyptian nationality, easy to do when you get here.
> I've had 2 children here and 2 in uk , had epidural here and there, all went well in both countries, but here more stressful , more expensive,and the amount of paperwork running around etc just soooo stressful.
> Good luck bat


Thanks for your response. The positives of having in the UK definitely seem to outweigh having my husband with me in Egypt (as one person mentioned he may not be allowed in anyway). Thanks again - your insight is useful!


----------



## Chill

I hve not given birth in Egypt but I have had 2 babies elsewhere. I do not want to have any babies here, I believe that the hospitals are not up to the standard that I am used to. We will have our 3 child when we return to our home country.


----------



## meb01999

DScott44 said:


> Hi - thank you so much for your reply, and I realise what you are saying makes sense. If at all possible I should have the baby here in the UK and not take the risk. Thank you for your detailed response - definitely a lot to think about. I will let you know if I hve any other questions
> 
> Thanks


happy to help - and honestly - do feel free to ask anything!

and i agree about getting egyptian citizenship once you come back to egypt. really a piece of cake. you just need the original birth certificate and both of your passports. you get the paperwork the same day even (i think at least)!


----------



## SHendra

I had my baby in Alexandria last year and even though it all came out well in the end (healthy child) I would not do it again! The doctor I had for my care during the pregnancy I can not fault the hospital I can however. Infact I do not remember the final moments of my son being born, I am sure they knocked me out! Then took them 10 hours to bring my son to my room etc. 

It's very different world over there to here in UK. Here us ladies are told from word go it is our pregnancies/bodies etc and we can plan the birth how we wish and so on and if we do become a high risk pregnancy then were in good hands. In Egypt it's very much a you get what you pay for and not always what you do pay for is best for you. I was allowed my son father in with me when I was in labour but it was due to requesting so with my doctor way in advance. 

To be honest the things that followed proved more tiresome. Getting the papers together, birth certificate and then sending all to Paris to apply for my son passport (cost us more registering a birth in Egypt with our embassy and also costs us a lot more doing their passports!). And even when I did send all I needed to send off for my lad passport I had to send further information such as a written consent from my son father (He Egyptian) to be allowed to get this passport etc and to be able to even travel!

Having a baby in Egypt is possible but it actually easier to do it from this way to there.. plus the naming of the child would be easier too. Best wishes in your pregnancy!!


----------



## bat

SHendra said:


> I had my baby in Alexandria last year and even though it all came out well in the end (healthy child) I would not do it again! The doctor I had for my care during the pregnancy I can not fault the hospital I can however. Infact I do not remember the final moments of my son being born, I am sure they knocked me out! Then took them 10 hours to bring my son to my room etc.
> 
> It's very different world over there to here in UK. Here us ladies are told from word go it is our pregnancies/bodies etc and we can plan the birth how we wish and so on and if we do become a high risk pregnancy then were in good hands. In Egypt it's very much a you get what you pay for and not always what you do pay for is best for you. I was allowed my son father in with me when I was in labour but it was due to requesting so with my doctor way in advance.
> 
> To be honest the things that followed proved more tiresome. Getting the papers together, birth certificate and then sending all to Paris to apply for my son passport (cost us more registering a birth in Egypt with our embassy and also costs us a more doing their passports!). And even when I did send all I needed to send off for my lad passport I had to send further information such as a written consent from my son father (He Egyptian) to be allowed to get this passport etc and to be able to even travel!
> 
> Having a baby in Egypt is possible but it actually easier to do it from this way to there.. plus the naming of the child would be easier too. Best wishes in your pregnancy!!


yes, I was knocked out as well after delivery, think the reason being , you get knocked out the anethiatist gets paid!!


----------



## charleen

I know having a child in a foreign country is harder than being in your own, but I did have my daughter here and used a wonderful doctor that had his own clinic and did a c-section with 8 nurses and an anestheiologist(sorry for the spelling) I am not saying all are great, but my doctor had it all and there was only one other woman giving birth at the time. I had around the clock care and the doctor lives upstairs so i could ask him anything. It was calm and easy. I just don't think all births are bad here. Just different.


----------



## DScott44

*thanks*



SHendra said:


> I had my baby in Alexandria last year and even though it all came out well in the end (healthy child) I would not do it again! The doctor I had for my care during the pregnancy I can not fault the hospital I can however. Infact I do not remember the final moments of my son being born, I am sure they knocked me out! Then took them 10 hours to bring my son to my room etc.
> 
> It's very different world over there to here in UK. Here us ladies are told from word go it is our pregnancies/bodies etc and we can plan the birth how we wish and so on and if we do become a high risk pregnancy then were in good hands. In Egypt it's very much a you get what you pay for and not always what you do pay for is best for you. I was allowed my son father in with me when I was in labour but it was due to requesting so with my doctor way in advance.
> 
> To be honest the things that followed proved more tiresome. Getting the papers together, birth certificate and then sending all to Paris to apply for my son passport (cost us more registering a birth in Egypt with our embassy and also costs us a lot more doing their passports!). And even when I did send all I needed to send off for my lad passport I had to send further information such as a written consent from my son father (He Egyptian) to be allowed to get this passport etc and to be able to even travel!
> 
> Having a baby in Egypt is possible but it actually easier to do it from this way to there.. plus the naming of the child would be easier too. Best wishes in your pregnancy!!


Thank you for your response, it's really valuable to hear your experiences and I'm very glad I asked. The overwhelming response seems to be that It would be sensible to have the birth in the UK. My head knows it's the right thing to do but my heart wants my husband to be there! hmm think i will have to go with my head on this one. Thanks again for sharing your experience.


----------



## marenostrum

Hi there,

I think your husband is unlucky not getting a visa for the UK. It would appear that the UK allows all and sundry to enter the country (just read today about20000 polygamist muslims in the UK marrying several times so they can get benefits and importing wifes like there is no tomorrow).

I guess your husband is well educated and a grafter so the UKBA in their wisdom don't let him in preferring taxi drivers, kebab chefs and general dole scroungers / illiterate parasitic creatures. 

Anyway in relation to your original question I would try to give birth in Europe if I were you and also why should you have to pay to have a baby overseas when you are a national of an european country? It is your right to use your country's health system so go for the safer bet.

On the other subject, get a good immigration solicitor to sort yout husbands visa.


----------



## mamasue

Osiris61 said:


> Why all of this hype ??? Where did all of your mothers and grandmothers give births to theirs ? Was , still is so normal to give birth in a field or even in a street ... 200 - even 100 years ago , there was none of all this artificial show off empty hollow stupid hype



Who rattled your cage!!??? I have a good friend who carried a child for 9 months, and the baby died after a few minutes of being born, in Cairo...the medical facilities were sadly lacking.
The infant mortality rates were much higher ' 200 - even 100 years ago'.... so that's a really daft point to make!!
If you've just joined the forum to be offensive, I would suggest you go play Candy Crush or something instead.


----------

